# FP5 custom Kernel?



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Is there one in the works? Has the source been released? Will there be anyone to make one!!???? Lol

Tweaked 3.0 RC2


----------



## Deeked (Oct 31, 2011)

Andy32790 said:


> Is there one in the works? Has the source been released? Will there be anyone to make one!!???? Lol
> 
> Tweaked 3.0 RC2


imnuts is currently working on the fp5 kernal. You can get updates from  this thread  or hop on the charge irc channel and see what you can find out there.

PS: this topic should be in the general section.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

The development section is for ROM, kernel, and related releases by developers ONLY. Question threads belong in the general sub-forum which is where I am moving this thread.


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

landshark said:


> The development section is for ROM, kernel, and related releases by developers ONLY. Question threads belong in the general sub-forum which is where I am moving this thread.


thank you sorry I meant to put it here I wasn't paying attention

Tweaked 3.0 RC2


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Deeked said:


> imnuts is currently working on the fp5 kernal. You can get updates from  this thread  or hop on the charge irc channel and see what you can find out there.
> 
> PS: this topic should be in the general section.


Thank you sir

Tweaked 3.0 RC2


----------



## Deeked (Oct 31, 2011)

Andy32790 said:


> Thank you sir
> 
> Tweaked 3.0 RC2


Your very welcome.


----------



## seitentaisei (Dec 11, 2011)

Deeked said:


> imnuts is currently working on the fp5 kernal. You can get updates from  this thread or hop on the charge irc channel and see what you can find out there.


Or, if you're like me, you can obsessively pull from his github repo. The fp5 kernel will happily compile for me...but then happily boot loops. Always carry bandages when playing with the bleeding edge


----------

